# Google- Celiac disease is not just an allergy - Celebrities With Diseases



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Celebrities With Diseases<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Celiac disease is not just an allergy**Celebrities With Diseases*These can often be mistaken for various other gastrointestinal problems, such as Crohn's disease or *irritable bowel syndrome*, so it is important to consult *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

